

Liberty Global to Acquire Virgin Media for $23 Billion - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100437102

======
drucken
Oh gawd! I hope this does not impact on the operations of Virgin Media's
broadband services.

It was the largest broadband provider (now it is second largest) in the UK for
good reasons: extensive infrastructure, extremely stable retail service, the
fastest fixed line broadband speeds and the telecoms provider with the lowest
complaints in the industry! They actually improved on the service that the old
NTL used to provide, no mean feat.

It also seems the last couple of years, Virgin have been steadily moving away
from anything to do with telecoms, at least across Europe.

